# whats your favorite moment  in orignal naruto



## 1234turtles (Jun 17, 2011)

this is my favorite 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYpVtdFXka4


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 19, 2011)

The part right before the first episode started, and the part right after the first episode ended (y'know, that glorious black screen) and I never watched Naruto again.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Any part with Haku in it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rock Lee almost busting Gaara's jinchuriki ass. Dammit, sooo epic.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 19, 2011)

Probally Kimimaru popping up and owning EVERYBODY. 

That or Tsunade/Jiraiya/Naruto Vs Orochimaru/Kabuto


----------



## serpenter (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually thought naruto had some great moments. Of course i'll say Rock Lee vs Gaara... but their are things like hinata vs Neji/Naruto vs Neji nd the three  sannin fight too...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

everytime the crow flies over.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 19, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> everytime the crow flies over.




The crow that always says
"tanga... tanga..." [best english translation is "stupid... stupid..."]
in the tagalized version???


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 19, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rock Lee almost busting Gaara's jinchuriki ass. Dammit, sooo epic.


This.

best fight ever...in naruto.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

As much as I HATE Naruto (despite the fact that when I was younger I was a HUGE fan) the only part I like now was probably Naruto vs. Sasuke.  That was a very well done arc and very well done fight.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> As much as I HATE Naruto (despite the fact that when I was younger I was a HUGE fan) the only part I like now was probably Naruto vs. Sasuke.  That was a very well done arc and very well done fight.


This.


----------



## Icealote (Jun 20, 2011)

When Sasuke rejects Sakura and walks away to find power... I lol'd hard.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 20, 2011)

My favorite part was none of it. Naruto's stupid. Show me any reason that Naruto has an actual plot and isn't about fights nonstop and a mentially retarded ninja kid who doesn't understand how society works or that no means no...and I'll think of changing my opinion.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 20, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> My favorite part was none of it. Naruto's stupid. Show me any reason that Naruto has an actual plot and isn't about fights nonstop and a mentially retarded ninja kid who doesn't understand how society works or that no means no...and I'll think of changing my opinion.


The second series is better because he's grown the hell up some.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. And to be exact, the first series didn't really play much of a role in terms of the plot. Please don't read the spoiler if you don't want to get spoiled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



the only thing that really happened was that Sasuke left Konohagakure to gain power and avenge for the Uchiha clan


The second series is when the plot really gets to its hype. Please don't read the spoiler if you don't want to get spoiled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Sasuke killing Itachi and Orochimaru, Danzou becoming hokage, Sasuke finding out that it was all set-up by Danzou and the government, Sasuke (seeking revenge for the government) and Akatsuki (seeking Naruto and Killer Bee to create the ten-tailed fox) declaring war at the Land of Fire, Kabuto implanting Orochimaru's cells to 'revive' as Orochimaru, Naruto finding out how/why he became the owner of the nine-tailed fox, The 5 Great Shinobi nations making an alliance to fight the war... there's really a bunch going on here. -_-


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 20, 2011)

Most people that i know who didnt like the Original Series, started to like Shippuden/Part 2 around the time where Sasuke got back into action. (When all the big fights really started happening often)

Personally, Naruto is my favorite manga currently. The Shinobi War arc is REALLY well done so far. (Then again, the Pain Arc was probally one of my favorites)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 21, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Actually the first series does have some plot progression [or at least some setting up].
The 3rd Hokage dies
Gaara is introduced [and the idea of Jinchurikis in general]
The concept of chakra/jutsu is introduced [which is integral to all the OMGWTF epic ninja fights later on]
The 3 Sannin are introduced
Akatsuki are introduced [well, Itachi and shark-dude, anyways]
The chunin [tsunin???] selection exams happen: secondary characters are introduced, the different countries are alluded to etc.


etc.



PS
Gaara Y U NO GET HURT FROM EPIC PILEDRIVER???


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 23, 2011)

the first series was more about the relationships of naruto, sakura, and sasuke. thats probably why the plot didnt advance. the only thing i didnt like in the first series was naruto's loud/annoying voice, sasuke going crazy psycho killer, and too much talking.


----------

